# Dinner Tonight!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, Chase, his ole lady and youngins came over this afternoon to eat/swim. We decided to fire up the EGG and grill some steaks, jalapeno poppers, corn on the cob, and fer desert---the ole lady made some cake:thumbsup: Ohhhhhh still hurting!!!!

Instead of a fishing shirt...I had to have a dinner shirt on!!!!!:whistling::yes::thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It was damn fine.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks good not the shirt the food.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

looking good guys....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

looks mighty good Jason! officially hungry now...


----------

